# Vegas 2 installation problems



## twitchy (Jan 13, 2007)

I've just bought this game for the pc and when I am loading it I get this 
message right at the end of loading.

Error Number: 0x80040702
Description: Failed to load DLL GameuxInstallHelper
Set up will now Terminate

I am running XP and my spec is above the minimum requirement. I played the 
demo but removed all traces of it from my pc manually from the registry.

any help will be appreciated.


----------



## twitchy (Jan 13, 2007)

not having much luck here am I, should I just sell the game on e-bay and cut my losses


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What solutions have you tried since your last post?

Did you have instructions for correctly removing the demo's registry entries or did you just remove folders with Vegas2 in the name?


----------



## twitchy (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank for replying Koala,
I have upgraded my machine to 
AMD Phenom 9550
Nvidia 8800 GT graphics
2x2gb of ram.

When I upgraded I had to format my machine and reload XP, Vegas 2 loaded okay but would not run smoothly (when walking forward it would stop every 3-4 steps) I uninstalled with the intention of seeing if reloading would cure it, then I came across the original problem again. I have been into the reg and deleted everythin to do with ubi, vegas, tom clancy and every other word that appears in the title, when I uninstalled I just did it from the game menu.
Would upgrading to vista help?
Thanks from Merseyside


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Upgrading to Vista would probably make things worse. Stick with XP for now while it's still the better OS for gaming.

When you upgraded your hardware, did you check to see if your power supply unit (PSU) would be strong enough for the new components? When games that previously worked start to lag and freeze after a graphics card upgrade, this can be due to overheating or a weak +12V line on the PSU (underpowered). The 8800GT is very power-hungry and needs a PSU with at least 26A/+12V, probably a 650W or higher, depending on the rest of your components.

Of course, this doesn't explain why the game won't install, which is more likely due to remaining registry entries from your previous installation that are difficult to find, but it could explain the lag in games. Enter your full system specs into this *power calculator* and set Capacitor Aging to 25%. Click the Calculate button, then add 30% to the total to allow for PSU inefficiency. Post back with this figure and the PSU label details (make/model, total watts, amps for +12V).

Are you up to date with your MS updates, chipset drivers, device drivers and DirectX? Is your XP SP2 or the newly released SP3?

Are you using 32bit or 64bit XP? 32bit can only use 3 to 3.5gb of your 4gb RAM. You would need a 64bit version of Windows or Linux to use the full 4gb.


----------



## twitchy (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Koala
my psu is only 550w and when i have done the calclulation it tells me that i need *660w*, I have managed to get rid of all the references to the game in the registry and it has reinstalled ok but i am still getting the lag. Running xp sp2 32 bit. You have pointed me in the right direction Koala, I will get another psu and do you think I should I get xp 64bit or upgrade to vista


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

32bit XP is more than capable of running the latest DirectX9 games. As long as XP isn't crashing due to errors caused by the unused RAM, then you'll be ok sticking with 32bit.

Good news about getting the game reinstalled. Were there hidden registry entries?

If the calculator is saying your system needs 660W, and that's including the extra 30%, then you'd better go for a 750W to allow for future upgrades. A 650W would be too close to the limit.

*Thermaltake Toughpower 750W £67*. I have the 650W version and it runs an 8800GT with stable voltages and no overheating, even when overclocked. Highly recommended.
*OCZ GameXStream 700W £73*
*OCZ ModXStream 780W £91*
*Coolermaster 700W £89*
*Seasonic 700W £108*


----------



## twitchy (Jan 13, 2007)

XP is running fine, to find the hidden registry entries I just opened the reegistry and ctrl+f and started to find everything with ubi in it and deleted, then ubisoft, and so on, Thanks for the advise with the psu, probably get the ThermalTake Toughpower 750Watt PSU 
Havn't upgraded for a few years so i am a bit out of touch, 2 years ago I had a top spec machine, AMD Athalon 3200, Nvidia 6800, doesn't even touch the sides now. Just a quick question, I have just been given another 2 sticks of 2 gig DDR2 ram and my motherboard has 4 slots that can each take a max of 2 gigs per slot, will i gain any advantage by whacking them in?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check in Task Manager (ctrl-alt-del) while you're running your usual programs or playing a game to see how much RAM is being used.

If you've already got 4gb and Windows can only use 3.5gb then adding more won't improve performance at all and could cause problems.

If they are higher quality than your existing sticks then you could replace them, but I don't see any advantage in adding more to a 32bit OS.


----------



## twitchy (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for your help and advise Koala, I will leave my matching pair of 2gb sticks in, off to bed now, early start back to work after the bank holiday,

Best Regards
Twitchy


----------



## twitchy (Jan 13, 2007)

Koala

Hepl once again please, I have just swapped my psu for the 750watt Thermaltake, started up vegas 2 and it is still sort of pausing after about 2-3 seconds, I press W to walk forward and then it stops and does not start again until pressing it again, taking my finger off the W each time, 
Any ideas?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you up to date with your MS updates, chipset drivers, device drivers and DirectX?

Is the game patched to the latest *v1.02*? The features list mentions fixes for a couple of keyboard bugs, but not specifically your problem.

If you're using a gaming/multimedia keyboard rather than a standard one, have you installed the latest driver and checked the keyboard control panel for settings like 'keyboard delay' or 'repeat speed'?


----------



## twitchy (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Koala

I've updated everything and it seems to have sorted the problem, many thanks and I will try not to bother you again.

Twitchy


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

No bother at all. Glad to help. :smile:


----------

